# WY NonRes Elk Draw Results



## Robert88 (Jan 6, 2017)

So today is the day! I get to find out if I drew my WY elk tag. Anyone else checking their email in anticipation today?


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Good Luck! If you are drawn, will you be going DIY or hunting with a guide?
I am more interested in reading the data after the results are posted. I am curious to see how significant point creep will go up and what the increase was in 2021 applications. This all plays into my application strategy for the ensuing years.


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

I’ll also be looking to see what the point crew looks like this year - Especially antelope with the tag reduction


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

I have 10 points and paid the extra this year, hopefully I'll be successful. DIY archery and I'll go back with my rifle if I don't connect with a bow.


----------



## Robert88 (Jan 6, 2017)

MallardMaster said:


> Good Luck! If you are drawn, will you be going DIY or hunting with a guide?
> I am more interested in reading the data after the results are posted. I am curious to see how significant point creep will go up and what the increase was in 2021 applications. This all plays into my application strategy for the ensuing years.


The plan is a DIY. I have a friend who lives in WY to kind of show me where to go but he will be working while I'm hunting so I'm on my own for the actual hunt.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Dammit


----------



## Robert88 (Jan 6, 2017)

So incredibly disappointed. Didn't draw, again. How freaking hard is it to draw a cow tag, damn. 

About a 52% chance this year and about 67% chance last year and I swing and miss on a coin flip. If it wasn't for bad luck I'd have none

My day is ruined. I've only been thinking about and planning this hunt for 4 months.

So now what? I have already made up my mind that I am hunting big game out west this year, what are my options?


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Robert88 said:


> So incredibly disappointed. Didn't draw, again. How freaking hard is it to draw a cow tag, damn.
> 
> About a 52% chance this year and about 67% chance last year and I swing and miss on a coin flip. If it wasn't for bad luck I'd have none
> 
> ...


There are usually cow tags left in many areas. As soon as you can find where, start digging for maps and such. Colorado has OTC tags too. Good Luck. FM


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

If your heart is set on elk OTC in Colorado is probably your best bet. Montana used to be an option but they started selling out their combo tags about 2-3 years ago. Idaho may be possible but I don’t know if you needed to buy a license by a certain deadline to get a general tag.

Some states have either leftover tags you might be able to get but it varies by state.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Idaho deer and elk are all sold out. So Colorado, leftover WY tags, or a few states for archery deer.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Robert88 said:


> So incredibly disappointed. Didn't draw, again. How freaking hard is it to draw a cow tag, damn.
> 
> About a 52% chance this year and about 67% chance last year and I swing and miss on a coin flip. If it wasn't for bad luck I'd have none
> 
> ...


How many points did you have when you applied?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

anagranite said:


> View attachment 768144
> 
> 
> Dammit


That sucks and with 10 points.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

brushbuster said:


> That sucks and with 10 points.












Yes it does, I'll still apply for mule deer and see what happens. Region A has a lot of deer tags but I've never hunted there, maybe this will be my only option.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Going out west for me looks pretty grim for me. I've only got 4 elk and antelope points and 2 mule deer for Wyoming. Glad I went to Idaho when I did.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

brushbuster said:


> Going out west for me looks pretty grim for me. I've only got 4 elk and antelope points and 2 mule deer for Wyoming. Glad I went to Idaho when I did.


There are a ton of opportunities out there but you have to be willing to hunt crappy sections. Also be prepared to eat a tag. I've been hunting Colorado and Wyoming for 23 years and I'll try again this year.


----------



## Jbra (Nov 18, 2010)

Finally drew with 12 points. Guided, wilderness, horseback, rifle hunt.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

No dice for me either. Point creep must be real this year. Even in the special hunts. Things are getting tough out west that’s for sure.

There’s a group claiming they didn’t draw general with 5pts. I’m hoping that’s not true. Probably a application error but some guys are saying its true.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Lumberman said:


> No dice for me either. Point creep must be real this year. Even in the special hunts. Things are getting tough out west that’s for sure.
> 
> There’s a group claiming they didn’t draw general with 5pts. I’m hoping that’s not true. Probably a application error but some guys are saying its true.


OMG. If that is true I don't stand a chance of ever drawing in the Bighorns again. FM


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Lumberman said:


> No dice for me either. Point creep must be real this year. Even in the special hunts. Things are getting tough out west that’s for sure.
> 
> There’s a group claiming they didn’t draw general with 5pts. I’m hoping that’s not true. Probably a application error but some guys are saying its true.


I don't know if I believe that, but strange things happen. I know a couple guys that drew General Tags with (2) points (special draw), and they are pumped. I do think that things might be a little difficult for me to go next year with 2 Points (Special Draw), but that's ok. I will probably draw both sheep tags and won't have time to hunt Wyoming elk!


----------



## ducksarge (Jul 3, 2011)

I was unsuccessful with 3 points in the WY General draw, but some guys did draw with 3. I am going to apply for WY Mule deer instead.


----------

